# Top notch !!



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Like to say a big thank you to everyone that organised the show and to thoes who voted for me in the top 16 show down. Massive learning curve at my first show and shine and looking forward to try my luck again next year and getting it looking 100% 

Also a thank you for the goodie bags way more than I was expecting


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I loved your car! Summat about them just look awesome! Not as good as the frenchies mind


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to meet you mate. Had a good chat with you a few times throughout the day. Car looked great too


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely looking car mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous car pal. Probably one of the best looking modern Vauxhalls. Yours is a fantastic example.


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers guys !!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice I miss my Astra H Vxr. Couldn't justify the cost of the J but lovely card


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely looking car!


----------

